
Flowcrypt – Gmail encryption in 60 seconds - arunc
https://flowcrypt.com/
======
wakamoleguy
Does anybody use an extension like this for their email? I have always been
turned off by horror stories of Chrome extensions being bought out and
injected with malware[1]. I would love to have my email encrypted easily, but
not at the cost of opening a new attack vector that could bypass that
encryption. What open source extensions are there that can be installed
locally?

[1] [https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2014/01/malwa...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2014/01/malware-vendors-buy-chrome-extensions-to-send-adware-
filled-updates/)

~~~
xfer
What do you mean by "extensions are there that can be installed locally"?
Depends on what mail client you are using. Thunderbird can do this. I use mu
with emacs mu4e and it just works. You need gpg installed, that's all.

~~~
wakamoleguy
FlowCrypt operates as a Chrome extension, so I assumed that the email client
in question was the Gmail web client (or Inbox by Gmail). One can install
extensions from the local filesystem rather than the Chrome store, which
removes the threat of autoupdating into adware or malware. However, I don't
know of any open source crypto extensions built to be installed that way.
FlowCrypt might work, but the licensing terms don't seem amenable to that
approach.

~~~
tom-jh
FlowCrypt dev here. You're free to get the source code from
[https://github.com/FlowCrypt](https://github.com/FlowCrypt) and load the
extension that way. If you plan to also edit the code, just cross-check to
stay within the bounds bounds of [https://github.com/FlowCrypt/flowcrypt-
browser/blob/master/L...](https://github.com/FlowCrypt/flowcrypt-
browser/blob/master/LICENSE)

